# Adriano Galliani, 27 anni di bidoni dalla A alla Z.



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Aiutatemi a stilare l'alfabeto dei bidoni presi da Galliani in 27 anni anni di Milan.

Ne sparo alcuni io, ditemi i vostri che aggiorno l'alfabeto.

Qui, invece, la lista dei campioni portati al Milan dallo stesso Galliani --) http://www.milanworld.net/adriano-galliani-27-anni-di-campioni-dalla-alla-z-vt12298.html


Acerbi
Adijah
Aliju Datti
Amelia
Amoroso
Andersson
Antonioli
Aubemayang ( tutti quelli che hanno messo piede a Milanello)
Ayala 
Ba
Beloufa
Bianchi
Bogarde
Bojan
Bonera
Braglia
Brncic
Brocchi
Cardacio
Cardone
Carmona
Carobbi
Chamot
Claiton
Coloccini
Constant
Coppola
Cornacchini
Correia 
Cruz
Dalla Bona
Daminuta
De Ascentiis 
De Napoli
Dhorasoo
Digao
Domoraud
Dugarry
Elefetheroupolos
Emerson
Esajas
Favalli
Filkor
Futre
Gambaro
Gaudenzi
Giunti
Gourcuff
Graffiedi
Grimi
Guly 
Javi Moreno
Jose Mari
Kalac
Kluivert
Kutuzov
Lehmann
Lentini
Locatelli 
Maini
Mancini
Maniero
Mattioni
Mesbah
Montelongo
Morfeo
Mussi
Nilsen
Onjewu
Orlandini
Pablo Garçia
Pagotto
Papastathoupolos
Pazzagli
Pinato
R.Oliveira
Raduciou
Redondo 
Reiziger
Sala
Sarr
Saudati 
Senderos
Serena
Smoje
Sordo
Taibi
Taiwo
Tonetto
Traorè
Traversa
Umit Davala
Umunegbu
West
Vierchowood
Vieri
Vilà
Viudez
Vogel
Vukotic
Zaccardo
Zapata
Ziege
Zizi Roberts


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2013)

Con la Z manca Zaccardo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Julio Cesar Correia  però toglierei dalla lista "bidoni" Rivaldo e Davids.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2013)

Dov'è *TRAORE*?????


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Novembre 2013)

aggiungi pure il mitra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

fanne uno pure per i grandi acquisti Ronaldì...fidate che la lista sarà più lunga


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Julio Cesar Correia  però toglierei dalla lista "bidoni" Rivaldo e Davids.



Correia, cosa sei andato a pescare


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

mah lista un po' così...bisognerebbe ragionare situazione per situazione e vedere chi ha davvero comprato e/o suggerito tali nomi...ovvio che ANCHE Galliani ha colpe...però un difensore d'ufficio darebbe altrettanti nomi di campioni "presi" (tra virgolette) da Galliani...

ad esempio su Sheva Berlusconi diceva che era caro, e fu Galliani ad insistere (e molto) per acquistarlo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> mah lista un po' così...bisognerebbe ragionare situazione per situazione e vedere chi ha davvero comprato e/o suggerito tali nomi...ovvio che ANCHE Galliani ha colpe...però un difensore d'ufficio darebbe altrettanti nomi di campioni "presi" (tra virgolette) da Galliani...
> 
> ad esempio su Sheva Berlusconi diceva che era caro, e fu Galliani ad insistere (e molto) per acquistarlo...



Gli acquisti sono sempre avallati anche da Galliani, sempre.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> mah lista un po' così...bisognerebbe ragionare situazione per situazione e vedere chi ha davvero comprato e/o suggerito tali nomi...ovvio che ANCHE Galliani ha colpe...però un difensore d'ufficio darebbe altrettanti nomi di campioni "presi" (tra virgolette) da Galliani...
> 
> ad esempio su Sheva Berlusconi diceva che era caro, e fu Galliani ad insistere (e molto) per acquistarlo...




Concordo assolutamente.

Va bene tutto ma non è cacciando Galliani (che ha le sue tante colpe) e Allegri tutti i problemi spariscono.

A questo punto, sarebbe utile anche aprire un topic contenente tutti i campioni presi dallo stesso Galliani in questi 27 anni.
[MENTION=97]Lucocco Franfrescone[/MENTION] occupatene su, se vuoi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Laursen


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A questo punto, sarebbe utile anche aprire un topic contenente tutti i campioni presi dallo stesso Galliani in questi 27 anni.
> [MENTION=97]Lucocco Franfrescone[/MENTION] occupatene su, se vuoi.



Ovviamente, topic da aprire.


----------



## Bawert (4 Novembre 2013)

Tanti sono giocatori che sono cresciuti nelle nostre giovanili


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

West, Domoraud, Papastathoupolos, Elefetheroupolos.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

Avrei da ridire sul concetto di bidoni.

Huntelaar, Redondo, Coloccini e altri non sono stati "bidoni".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

propongo di togliere Huntelaar e mettiamo dentro Roque Junior


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> propongo di togliere Huntelaar e mettiamo dentro Roque Junior



Roque Junior secondo me no perchè alla finale di Champions contro la Juve giocò un bel pò tenendosi la gamba presa dallo stiramento, eroe 

Tolgo Huntelaar


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Manca gente come De Ascentis, Vieri, Helveg, Laursen, Roque Junior, Taibi, N'gotty, Taiwo, Traore e quant'altro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Ziege, Zambrotta, Oddo, De Ascentis, Blomqvist, Dugarry.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Manca gente come De Ascentis, Vieri, Helveg, *Laurse*n, Roque Junior, Taibi, N'gotty, *Taiwo, Traore* e quant'altro



Quelli in grassetto c'erano, aggiungo gli altri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Roque Junior secondo me no perchè alla finale di Champions contro la Juve giocò un bel pò tenendosi la gamba presa dallo stiramento, eroe
> 
> Tolgo Huntelaar



stima, ma sempre scarso rimane


----------



## Butcher (4 Novembre 2013)

Io leverei anche Maxi Lopez. E poi Donadel veniva dalle nostre giovanili...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ziege, *Zambrotta*, Oddo, De Ascentis, Blomqvist, Dugarry.



no Ale sta bono Zambrotta no, fermi tutti...nell'anno dello Scudetto è stato importantissimo gli ultimi 6 mesi non scherziamo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ziege, Zambrotta, Oddo, De Ascentis, Blomqvist, Dugarry.



calma, Ziege ha vinto uno scudo, Zambrotta anche, Oddo è arrivato a Gennaio e in sei mesi ha vinto una Champions


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io leverei anche Maxi Lopez. E poi Donadel veniva dalle nostre giovanili...



Maxi Lopez dai fu un mezzo pacco, rispedito al mittente a fine anno. Ok, tolgo Donadel


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Però Vieri è stato preso nel 2006, e nel 2006 era ancora un ottimo giocatore che tutti quanti (penso pensavamo potesse fare bene..
Anche Davids è stato un buonissimo giocatore.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> calma, Ziege ha vinto uno scudo, Zambrotta anche, Oddo è arrivato a Gennaio e in sei mesi ha vinto una Champions



Si ma sono scarsi, è come dire che De Ceglie è un buon giocatore perché ha vinto due scudetti....è gente scarsa che ogni tanto ha tirato dal cilindro qualche buona prestazione, ogni tanto eh....


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Comunque Marcio Amoroso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> calma, Ziege ha vinto uno scudo, Zambrotta anche, Oddo è arrivato a Gennaio e in sei mesi ha vinto una Champions


Ma chissenefrega che ha vinto: era pompatissimo da un grande europeo, secondo molti il grande colpo del mercato del milan. Non ha reso come ci si aspettava, ergo è catalogabile come bidone... stesso discorso Zambrotta e Oddo entrambi strapagati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no Ale sta bono Zambrotta no, fermi tutti...nell'anno dello Scudetto è stato importantissimo gli ultimi 6 mesi non scherziamo


Ma anche no Fabry. Mi potresti fare un discorso del genere per Cafù che è stato preso a zero euro. Ma da un terzino pagato 11 milioni mi aspetto una resa ben diversa che qualche mese a livello decente...


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Zapata,Bonera,Kalac


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Zapata,Bonera,Kalac



Come ho fatto a dimenticarmene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no Fabry. Mi potresti fare un discorso del genere per Cafù che è stato preso a zero euro. Ma da un terzino pagato 11 milioni mi aspetto una resa ben diversa che qualche mese a livello decente...



si ma bidone è troppo...sennò mettiamo tutti


----------



## Serginho (4 Novembre 2013)

Donati, Donadel, Daino, Darmian e Coco prodotti del vivaio sarebbe colpa di Galliani? che poi i primi quattro avranno giocato si e no 2-3 partite ufficiali ed inutili di fine campionato e manco intere. L'infortunio di Redondo è colpa di Galliani? Guly mi pare sia stato molto utile per lo scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma bidone è troppo...sennò mettiamo tutti


Fabry per me è un bidone un giocatore pagato molto più di quello che ha reso poi in verità. 11 milioni qualche anno fa erano tantissimi... soprattutto per un terzino di cui il Barcellona voleva palesemente liberarsi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Donati, Donadel, Daino, Darmian e Coco prodotti del vivaio sarebbe colpa di Galliani? che poi i primi quattro avranno giocato si e no 2-3 partite ufficiali ed inutili di fine campionato e manco intere. L'infortunio di Redondo è colpa di Galliani? Guly mi pare sia stato molto utile per lo scudetto.


Concordo su tutto... tranne su Redondo che da quello che ricordo era stato venduto dal Real già rotto. Peccato non averlo mai avuto a disposizione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Donati, Donadel, Daino, Darmian e Coco prodotti del vivaio sarebbe colpa di Galliani? che poi i primi quattro avranno giocato si e no 2-3 partite ufficiali ed inutili di fine campionato e manco intere. L'infortunio di Redondo è colpa di Galliani? Guly mi pare sia stato molto utile per lo scudetto.



Tranquillo, non ricordavo che venicavo dal vivaio.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2013)

Zambrotta non lo togliete dai bidoni, è il bidone numero uno!


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Flavio Roma, Senderos, Flamini, Maini


----------



## Dexter (4 Novembre 2013)

ricordo ancora quando prendemmo Amantino Mancini...non potevo crederci.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

Manca Senderos....


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Constant


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ziege, Zambrotta, Oddo, De Ascentis, Blomqvist, Dugarry.


.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Amelia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Amelia



Good!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Amelia



In tema portieri recenti, ci possiamo pure infilare coppola e roma...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Messi tutti quelli che avete scritto.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

Pagotto, Braglia, Maniero, Cruz, Orlandini, Giunti, Dugarry, Traversa, De Napoli, Vukotic, Blomqvist.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

COmandini


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Novembre 2013)

Pierluigi Orlandini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

Il pelato ha pure portato Morfeo al Milan... Mamma mia, più ci penso e più mi vengono in mente robe indegne


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

Favalli, Brncic, Brocchi, Claiton, Esajas


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

Ho appena ridato un occhio alla lista, oltre a Morfeo, manca pure un idolo indiscusso come Francesco Coco!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena ridato un occhio alla lista, oltre a Morfeo, manca pure un idolo indiscusso come Francesco Coco!!!



L'avevo messo, me l'hanno fatto togliere perchè cresciuto nel vivaio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Favalli, Brncic, Brocchi, *Claiton*, Esajas



Chi? :O


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Novembre 2013)

Acerbi, Didac Vila


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chi? :O



Claiton dos Santos Machado. Tra amici lo chiamavamo Clinton 
Arrivò nel 2002
Attualmente al Chievo, pensa te.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'avevo messo, me l'hanno fatto togliere perchè cresciuto nel vivaio



Albertazzi vale anche se non è stato manco in prima squadra?
Per portarlo in primavera il Milan spese un bel po', si credeva fosse un campione della madonna


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Claiton dos Santos Machado. Tra amici lo chiamavamo Clinton
> Arrivò nel 2002
> Attualmente al Chievo, pensa te.



Quel Claiton del Chievo ha messo piede a Milanello? :O Assurdo...


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2013)

certi giocatori non li potete mettere solo come "bidoni quindi colpa di galliani"...
kluivert per esempio ci ha fatto fare una buona plusvalenza... operazione che non e stata utile tecnicamente ma non si puo dire che sia una brutta operazione economica... anzi.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Novembre 2013)

Come si chiamava quel difensore statunitense *****, che sta ancora cercando milito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> certi giocatori non li potete mettere solo come "bidoni quindi colpa di galliani"...
> kluivert per esempio ci ha fatto fare una buona plusvalenza... operazione che non e stata utile tecnicamente ma non si puo dire che sia una brutta operazione economica... anzi.



Vabbè, ovviamente parliamo dal punto di vista tecnico.
Economicamente poco ci importa, non ce li danno mica a noi i soldi


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ovviamente parliamo dal punto di vista tecnico.
> Economicamente poco ci importa, non ce li danno mica a noi i soldi



vero ma in quelli anni i soldi che abbiamo ricevuto per kluivert sono stati investiti (e bene direi).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Come si chiamava quel difensore statunitense *****, che sta ancora cercando milito



Oguchiiiiiiiiiii Onyewu 

Epico il suo riferimento nella biografia di Ibra quando si picchiarono in allenamento :" Ci vollero dieci di loro per fermarci. Di solito quando davo un cazzotto ad uno lo buttavo subito a terra, ad Onyewu dati tanti cazzotti, lui no caduto a terra"


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi sette pagine e ci siamo dimenticati di Gianluca Sordo, bidone d'altri tempi!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Novembre 2013)

Toglierei Maxi Lopez, che non merita assolutamente di stare lì. Non era un fenomeno, ma dava sempre il 100 per cento in campo a differenza di Matri.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

Se questo topic fosse fatto al puro scopo di creare un database di bidoni ci starebbe. Se è fatto per portare melma sul lavoro di Galliani in 27 anni mi lascia perplesso. Perplesso perchè qualsiasi dirigente che abbia avuto una decente carriera da uomo di sport porta con sè una lista da brividi, a mio avviso Galliani assieme a Moggi è stato uno di quelli con meno bidoni nella storia del calcio moderno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sette pagine e ci siamo dimenticati di Gianluca Sordo, bidone d'altri tempi!!!



 Metto.
Tolgo Maxi Lopez!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se questo topic fosse fatto al puro scopo di creare un database di bidoni ci starebbe. Se è fatto per portare melma sul lavoro di Galliani in 27 anni mi lascia perplesso. Perplesso perchè qualsiasi dirigente che abbia avuto una decente carriera da uomo di sport porta con sè una lista da brividi, a mio avviso Galliani assieme a Moggi è stato uno di quelli con meno bidoni nella storia del calcio moderno.



E' puramente ironico


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

Manca il fratello cesso di Kakà, Digao


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Manca il fratello cesso di Kakà, Digao



Ci sta


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ovviamente parliamo dal punto di vista tecnico.
> Economicamente poco ci importa, non ce li danno mica a noi i soldi



e poi ci sono tanti commenti che dicono "eh ma lui ci e costato tanto... mi aspettavo molto di piu da uno che costava cosi tanto"... quindi il ragionamento "solo tecnico" non ci sta.

voi per esempio vi ricordate di partite giocate male da vikash dhorasoo?
io no... anzi in quel momento meritava di giocare qualche partita in piu... e seedorf fare qualche panchina in piu...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

poi ci sarebbero Pinato, il mitico Lantignotti (anche se era del vivaio mi pare), il mitologico Gaudenzi, lo stratosferico Gambaro, il simpatico Cornacchini, Antonioli, Aldo Serena (quando venne ad inizio anni 90), e infine, ovviamente, Carobbi.


p.s. Tonetto c'è?


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Favalli*, Brncic, Brocchi, Claiton, Esajas



BLASFEMO

Ban immediato.

O sommo perdonalo


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Favalli, Brncic, Brocchi, Claiton, Esajas



Favalli e Brocchi no dai...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> BLASFEMO
> 
> Ban immediato.
> 
> O sommo perdonalo



Sono Testimone di Yepes adesso


----------



## Serginho (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto... tranne su Redondo che da quello che ricordo era stato venduto dal Real già rotto. Peccato non averlo mai avuto a disposizione.



Io sapevo che aveva subito un infortunio nel precampionato già con noi


----------



## Serginho (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, non ricordavo che venicavo dal vivaio.



No niente, è che mi pare un po' fatta a caso questa lista


----------



## The Ripper (4 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Favalli e Brocchi no dai...



Brocchi è stato uno dei giocatori più fischiati. Era indecente. Per quanto ci mettesse l'anima.
Favalli...vabbé... non mettiamolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> poi ci sarebbero Pinato, il mitico Lantignotti (anche se era del vivaio mi pare), il mitologico Gaudenzi, lo stratosferico Gambaro, il simpatico Cornacchini, Antonioli, Aldo Serena (quando venne ad inizio anni 90), e infine, ovviamente, Carobbi.
> 
> 
> p.s. Tonetto c'è?



Madonna chi hai cacciato, ahahahahaha..che gente sono?


----------



## Dexter (4 Novembre 2013)

Favalli salvò la baracca parecchie volte,in campo era spesso uno dei migliori nella sua ultima stagione,davvero.

Comunque il topic è troppo tenero nei confronti del più grande dirigente della galassia. Vero,c'è gente che non ha voluto lui e che probabilmente neanche è stata tutto sto bidone,ma mancano perle gravi. Il mancato arrivo di Pogba,il far andar via Pirlo o il tenere Allegri,per esempio,parlando di robe decenti.

Ah,in lista manca Niang.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2013)

Favalli io lo leverei sinceramente, cmq c'è un bidonissimo a cui tutti noi siamo affezionati, però va messo mi dispiace
Gianni "SENTENZA" Comandini


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2013)

Vierchowod, che non era affatto un bidone ma da noi arrivò quarantenne. E giocò da bidone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Novembre 2013)

Legrottaglie,*Montelongo* (!!!!!!),Filkor e Daminuta (presi per colpa dell'affare Mancini ),Zigoni,Bojan,Pazzagli.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Il giocatore che più odiavo era Andersson. 'Na pippa assurda. Quell'anno arrivò insieme a gente del calibro di Bogarde, Kluivert, Maini, Maniero, Ba, Cardone, Taibi, Nilsen, Smoje. Ma ci rendiamo conto??? La peggiore campagna acquisti della storia del calcio.


----------



## Serginho (4 Novembre 2013)

manca N'gotty, quello si che fu un bidone e poi pure Ayala pagato 18 miliardi e faceva la riserva quasi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> manca N'gotty, quello si che fu un bidone e poi pure Ayala pagato 18 miliardi e faceva la riserva quasi



Ayala, ahahha, che ricordi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente.
> 
> Va bene tutto ma non è cacciando Galliani (che ha le sue tante colpe) e Allegri tutti i problemi spariscono.
> 
> ...



No Admin, onestamente non mi voglio prestare a questo gioco.
A parte che secondo me un buon amministratore delegato non si valuta solo in base al mercato, ma a tantissime cose.
Ci sono decine di fattori che bisognerebbe valutare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Montelongo*


Ecce homo  amaro Montenegro, sapore vero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Futre e Lentini


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2013)

non ho visto l'amicone di weah : zizi roberts


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2013)

Ma Umunegbu vale? :rotfl:


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Novembre 2013)

il dramma è che alcuni pensino che cacciando galliani e allegri si ritorni ad essere una grande squadra,quando invece il problema number 1 è solo ed esclusivamente berlusconi..quando si è messo di mezzo negli ultimi anni ha fatto solo danni..altro che galliani


----------



## The P (4 Novembre 2013)

Felice di vedere Bonera in questa lista. Bidone di proporzioni epiche.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Aggiunti tutti i gabinetti che avete detto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> non ho visto l'amicone di weah : *zizi roberts*


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Novembre 2013)

Alcuni nomi non ci azzeccano proprio niente in questa lista, basta capire un pò di calcio. 

*Kluivert* era considerato da tutti l'erede di Van Basten. A 18 anni vinse la Champions nell'Ajax da titolare e segnava caterve di gol e nel Barcelona riprese a segnare a medie altissime.

*Ziege* era titolare da anni nel Bayern e nella Germania, aveva vinto un Europeo e svariati titoli da protagonista.

*Redondo* era probabilmente uno dei migliori esterni al mondo, titolare nel Real, e fu un grandissimo colpo. Ebbe un grave infortunio al ginocchio appena arrivato e tra l'altro non volle percepire lo stipendio per quasi 3 anni.

*Reiziger* era un giocatore importante nell'Ajax di metà anni '90 e nel Barcelona fece delle buone annate

*Gourcuff* aveva il potenziale per essere un grande giocatore, ma si è scoperto poi che non aveva la testa. Fu comunque comprato a 4 milioni e poi rivenduto a 15 nonostante in 2 anni abbia visto il campo con il contagocce 

*Lentini* era uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo in Serie A in quegli anni. Probabilmente avrebbe fatto una grande carriera se non avesse avuto un incidente in auto.

*Lehmann* passo dalle nostre parti per qualche mese e poi divenne titolare nell'Arsenal di Henry, Pires, Overmars e Vieira.

Poi ci sono alcuni giocatori che tutto sommato sono stati utili alla causa, come Guly (decisivo nell'anno dello scudetto di Zac), Favalli, Brocchi, mentre tanti altri sono frutto dei rubinetti chiusi all'improssivo da Berlusconi, come Amoroso (non Amoruso), Vogel e Dorashoo (che facevano il loro compitino, soprattutto lo svizzero), Emerson, Senderos, Mancini, ecc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Alcuni nomi non ci azzeccano proprio niente in questa lista, basta capire un pò di calcio.
> 
> *Kluivert* era considerato da tutti l'erede di Van Basten. A 18 anni vinse la Champions nell'Ajax da titolare e segnava caterve di gol e nel Barcelona riprese a segnare a medie altissime.
> 
> ...


Eh, allora dovremmo specificare: dicasi bidone colui che è notoriamente scarso al momento del suo acquisto, lo rimane durante tutta la propria permanenza nella squadra e lo resta al suo addio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Novembre 2013)

ma Mussi e Bianchi, i pupilli di Sacchi?


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Novembre 2013)

Manca il principe dei bidoni: tale Pablo Garcia, attualmente svincolato, arrivato in tutta fretta al Milan come "sostituto" del Principe Redondo subito dopo il suo grave infortunio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Alcuni nomi non ci azzeccano proprio niente in questa lista, basta capire un pò di calcio.
> 
> *Kluivert* era considerato da tutti l'erede di Van Basten. A 18 anni vinse la Champions nell'Ajax da titolare e segnava caterve di gol e nel Barcelona riprese a segnare a medie altissime.
> 
> ...



Redondo un esterno? era un regista centrale che giocava davanti alla difesa, un De Jong con milllanta classe in più


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Manca il principe dei bidoni: tale Pablo Garcia, attualmente svincolato, arrivato in tutta fretta al Milan come "sostituto" del Principe Redondo subito dopo il suo grave infortunio.



Acquistato dall'Atletico Madrid B, cioè la squadra riserve dei Colchoneros...


----------



## Serginho (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Aggiunti tutti i gabinetti che avete detto.



N'Gotty e Blomqvist te li sei scordati


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, allora dovremmo specificare: dicasi bidone colui che è notoriamente scarso al momento del suo acquisto, lo rimane durante tutta la propria permanenza nella squadra e lo resta al suo addio.



Ma c'è differenza tra un Oliveira ed un Kluivert. Se oggi andassimo a prendere gente come quella in neretto, passeremmo le giornate in bagno a segarci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma c'è differenza tra un Oliveira ed un Kluivert. Se oggi andassimo a prendere gente come quella in neretto, passeremmo le giornate in bagno a segarci


Beh, certo, però non si può dire che non siano stati bidoni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Redondo un esterno? era un regista centrale che giocava davanti alla difesa, un De Jong con milllanta classe in più



Scusa, lapsus. Era comunque un grandissimo colpo all'epoca


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Adrià Carmona.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Aliju Datti
> Cardone
> Carmona
> Claiton
> ...



mai sentiti  ma dove li hanno presi? Sordo, Traversa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mai sentiti  ma dove li hanno presi? Sordo, Traversa



Ahahahahha come fai a non ricordare Esajas il cuoco


----------



## 2515 (4 Novembre 2013)

Antonini e Matri, SUBITO!!!!


----------



## mister51 (4 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fanne uno pure per i grandi acquisti Ronaldì...fidate che la lista sarà più lunga



sono d' accordo........troppo facile adesso fare l' elenco dei bidoni, molti di quelli citati era in "organico" anche in annate con trofei.

Non credo che altre grandi abbiano una lista con meno nomi................


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2013)

West quelle che due o tre partite che disputò, non le giocò male.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Novembre 2013)

E' relativo questo elenco. 27 anni sono tanti, capita di fare qualche errore. 

La cosa tragica sono i bidoni che ha continuato a prendere negli ultimi anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahha come fai a non ricordare Esajas il cuoco



bohh quell'altro Claiton la marca di abbigliamento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

mister51 ha scritto:


> Non credo che altre grandi abbiano una lista con meno nomi................



si e ne sono convitissimo...Juve e Inter (ma anche Real) hanno comprato molti più scarsoni di noi


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mai sentiti  ma dove li hanno presi? Sordo, Traversa



Esajas era il cuoco amico di Seedorf, che venne preso per dargli una mano, risollevarlo dopo un periodo difficile (conta 1 presenza in coppa Italia contro il Palermo). Daminuta venne preso dalle giovanili dell'inter qualche anno fa. Sordo ha giocato anche nel Bari e Toro(anni 90), Mussi nel Parma di Nevio Scala. Pinato ex portiere dell'atalanta e Zizi Roberts era un calciatore liberiano preso, se non erro nel 96, grazie ad una segnalazione del connazionale Weah. Aliyu invece veniva dalle giovanili. La sua miglior cosa fu procurarsi la punizione del 2-3 a Bologna che N'Gotty trasformò in rete al 90' (lo ricordo come fosse ora). Quella partita fu decisiva per lo scudo del 99. Tu ovviamente non puoi ricordare ste cose.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Esajas era il cuoco amico di Seedorf, che venne preso per dargli una mano, risollevarlo dopo un periodo difficile (conta 1 presenza in coppa Italia contro il Palermo). Daminuta venne preso dalle giovanili dell'inter qualche anno fa. Sordo ha giocato anche nel Bari e Toro(anni 90), Mussi nel Parma di Nevio Scala. Pinato ex portiere dell'atalanta e Zizi Roberts era un calciatore liberiano preso, se non erro nel 96, grazie ad una segnalazione del connazionale Weah. Aliyu invece veniva dalle giovanili. La sua miglior cosa fu procurarsi la punizione del 2-3 a Bologna che N'Gotty trasformò in rete al 90' (lo ricordo come fosse ora). Quella partita fu decisiva per lo scudo del 99. Tu ovviamente non puoi ricordare ste cose.



già sono piccolino che nomi ridicoli


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già sono piccolino che nomi ridicoli



vabbè ad esempio anch'io ricordo Sordo al Bari e non al Milan, come Pinato all'Atalanta e Mussi solo al Parma. Alcuni sono passati al Milan ad inizio anni '90. Comunque Fabry tu di che anno sei???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> vabbè ad esempio anch'io ricordo Sordo al Bari e non al Milan, come Pinato all'Atalanta e Mussi solo al Parma. Alcuni sono passati al Milan ad inizio anni '90. Comunque Fabry tu di che anno sei???



94


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 94



Esajas ha giocato nel Milan 2004-05, dovresti ricordarlo e Daminuta, Carmona sono recentissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Esajas ha giocato nel Milan 2004-05, dovresti ricordarlo e Daminuta, Carmona sono recentissimi.



ora ho visto su google...Carmona si me lo ricordo mentre Daminuta boh ed è meglio così


----------



## gabuz (5 Novembre 2013)

Topic che trovo pretestuoso e che non condivido.
Gli acquisti vanno contestualizzati al momento del loro arrivo, troppo facile giudicare col senno di poi...
Chiunque, ai tempi, era felice dell'arrivo di Ziege o Kluivert (2 a caso), come del resto trovo assurdo che nella lista siano presenti due giocatori come Antonioli e De Napoli.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Novembre 2013)

Le seconde linee per forza di cose saranno più scarsi dei titolari, se poi sono terze linee ancora di più. Pure il Real e Barcellona hanno preso delle sole clamorose. Mi sembra francamente esagerato questo topic.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Topic che trovo pretestuoso e che non condivido.
> Gli acquisti vanno contestualizzati al momento del loro arrivo, troppo facile giudicare col senno di poi...
> Chiunque, ai tempi, era felice dell'arrivo di Ziege o Kluivert (2 a caso), come del resto trovo assurdo che nella lista siano presenti due giocatori come Antonioli e De Napoli.



perché Antonioli no? Ad inizio anni 90 (mi sembra il 92 ma potrei sbagliare) in un derby fece una delle papere più grandiose della storia della serie A. Fu più i gol che subì che le partite che giocò (poco meno di una dozzina) e ricordo che all'epoca lo trovavo sempre nelle bustine delle figurine e buttava sempre la sua perché non lo sopportavo.

De Napoli arrivò al Milan per non pochi soldi. Ebbe qualche guaio fisico e giocò poco, ma in un paio di anni non riuscì mai a dimostrare di valere quanto pagato. Fu un bidone eccome.


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già sono piccolino che nomi ridicoli



quando esajas fece quel assist... sembrava che aveva vinto la coppa del mondo


----------



## tequilad (5 Novembre 2013)

Comandini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Comandini



Però fece doppietta nel derby del 6-0


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2013)

si però ragazzi , ridurre 25 anni di Milan ad un elenco di giocatori sbagliati mi sembra ridicolo..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si però ragazzi , ridurre 25 anni di Milan ad un elenco di giocatori sbagliati mi sembra ridicolo..



Dai ragà è un topic ironico che elenca le meteore Milan.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Brocchi, Dhorasoo, Gourcouff, Coloccini come fanno ad essere in questa lista?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Brocchi, Dhorasoo, Gourcouff, Coloccini come fanno ad essere in questa lista?



Perchè son stati 4 bidoni, dai.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè son stati 4 bidoni, dai.



Brocchi e Dhorasoo sono state delle riserve in un milan mostruoso, e il primo ha fatto anche tanti minuti, in quella squadra di mostri.
Coloccini aveva davanti troppa concorrenza, e infatti in Premier ci sta e dice la sua senza problemi (Per capirci, Coloccini oggi da noi sarebbe titolarissimo), Gourcouff si è perso, ma non si può mettere nella stessa categoria con Bogarde.
E' un piccolo Pato alla fine, con la fortuna che ci abbiamo fatto gli stessi soldi, pur avendo molta meno classe.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Brocchi e Dhorasoo sono state delle riserve in un milan mostruoso, e il primo ha fatto anche tanti minuti, in quella squadra di mostri.
> Coloccini aveva davanti troppa concorrenza, e infatti in Premier ci sta e dice la sua senza problemi (Per capirci, Coloccini oggi da noi sarebbe titolarissimo), Gourcouff si è perso, ma non si può mettere nella stessa categoria con Bogarde.
> E' un piccolo Pato alla fine, con la fortuna che ci abbiamo fatto gli stessi soldi, pur avendo molta meno classe.



Dhorasoo è stata comunque una meteora, Coloccini fu spacciato comunque come un grande difensore e se collezionò 0 presenze qualche motivo ci sarà pure, Gourcuff da molti veniva paragonato al nuovo Kakà.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Ma poi anche Redondo. Redondo aveva qualcosa come 150 nel real madrid, mica cotica. Poi è arrivato e gli si è girato il ginocchio. Come si fa a dire che è stato un bidone?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dhorasoo è stata comunque una meteora, Coloccini fu spacciato comunque come un grande difensore e se collezionò 0 presenze qualche motivo ci sarà pure, Gourcuff da molti veniva paragonato al nuovo Kakà.



Ma nessuno è qui a dire che devono essere infilati nell'altra lista, ma non riesco a capire come Andersson possa essere nella stessa categoria di Gourcouff, oppure come faccia Redondo ad essere affiancato a Bogarde.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche Redondo. Redondo aveva qualcosa come 150 nel real madrid, mica cotica. Poi è arrivato e gli si è girato il ginocchio. Come si fa a dire che è stato un bidone?



Dipende che concetto si ha di bidone  , se tu ti aspetti tanto da un giocatore e poi non ti gioca mai per infortunio è o non è un bidone?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dipende che concetto si ha di bidone  , se tu ti aspetti tanto da un giocatore e poi non ti gioca mai per infortunio è o non è un bidone?



E' che per come la vedo io un bidone è uno scarso e basta, ma capisco il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## runner (5 Novembre 2013)

contesto questa lista che mette dentro tutti senza considerare le situazioni, molti sono state ottime riserve, altri di sicuro giocatori medi o mediocri ma vano valutati nell' economia generale delle rose dove hanno giocato, questo post non vuole dire nulla sulla gestione del Gallo perchè non sono arrivati per essere dei top players ma come giocatori in grado di completare la rosa

metterci poi Viechowod vuole dire non conoscere il calcio Italiano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> contesto questa lista che mette dentro tutti senza considerare le situazioni, molti sono state ottime riserve, altri di sicuro giocatori medi o mediocri ma vano valutati nell' economia generale delle rose dove hanno giocato, questo post non vuole dire nulla sulla gestione del Gallo perchè non sono arrivati per essere dei top players ma come giocatori in grado di completare la rosa
> 
> metterci poi Viechowod vuole dire non conoscere il calcio Italiano



Vabbè se vogliamo dire che il buon Pietro ha fatto faville al Milan, possiamo anche chiudere tutto.


----------



## runner (5 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se vogliamo dire che il buon Pietro ha fatto faville al Milan, possiamo anche chiudere tutto.



no è arrivato che ormai aveva quaranta anni è logico che ha fatto solo qualche partita, ma è per fare capire che di sicuro non è stato un bidone anche per quel poco che ha giocato e poi è l' esempio massimo nella tua lista per sottolineare che dipende con che ruolo uno arriva al Milan....


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2013)

Beh bisogna chiedersi cosa sia un bidone:

Ad es. *Kluivert* quando venne preso era considerato il miglior centravanti d'europa....prenderlo a ZERO fu un colpaccio!!

Poi si dimostrò inadatto al calcio italiano e fu ceduto dopo un anno...e comunque al Barça fece una grande annata...*è un bidone?* *è colpa di Galliani se non ha reso?*

Lo stesso vale per Bogarde e Reiziger richiesti da Capello come anche Ba fu espressamente richiesto da Capello, come Dugarry sempre voluto da Capello, che incredibilmente scartò Zidane...o comunque ebbe perplessità perchè allora Capello non usava il trequartista e comunque al Milan ce n'erano già tanti (baggio, Boban ecc)...


----------



## de sica (5 Novembre 2013)

Avete dimenticato Roque Junior!! Quel pirla ci lasciò in dieci nella finale di Manchester


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Avete dimenticato Roque Junior!! Quel pirla ci lasciò in dieci nella finale di Manchester



Non diciamo eresie, rimase in campo nonostante l'infortunio. Eroe


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Novembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Avete dimenticato Roque Junior!! Quel pirla ci lasciò in dieci nella finale di Manchester



all'epoca ci sembrava un cesso ma penso che nel milan attuale farebbe una figura migliore di zapata e soci.


----------



## mankikani (5 Novembre 2013)

il fatto che sono più i bidoni che i campioni dovrebbe dirla lunga e la cosa bella è che tanti giocano adesso


----------



## James Watson (5 Novembre 2013)

Solo per aver inserito Favalli in questa lista brucerai all'inferno per l'eternità.
Perdonalo, o sommo divino, non sa quello che dice..


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

permettetemi ma questo topic ha poco senso..se andiamo a vedere i bidoni presi da inter e juventus,i numeri saranno gli stessi o superiori...galliani può essere criticato per il suo operato dal 2007 in poi ma per il resto bisogna solo sciacquarsi la bocca quando si parla di lui


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Novembre 2013)

Kalambay. Forse anche Storari, visto l'impiego (anche lo considero il portiere col rendimento più alto, dopo il Dida sano).


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> permettetemi ma questo topic ha poco senso..se andiamo a vedere i bidoni presi da inter e juventus,i numeri saranno gli stessi o superiori...galliani può essere criticato per il suo operato dal 2007 in poi ma per il resto bisogna solo sciacquarsi la bocca quando si parla di lui



Ma nessuno dice il contrario credo. E' un modo per ricordare le operazioni fallite. Sbagliare è umano, in 27 anni è logico che su 1000 acquisti 50/100 vadano male. Credo che chi lo critica lo faccia a prescindere dell'aver acquistato Viudez.


----------



## Gallio (5 Novembre 2013)

Mohammed Aliyu Datti e Bruno N'Gotty


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2013)

dhorasoo non era poi tanto scarso comunque


----------



## Butcher (5 Novembre 2013)

FAVALLI? Non capite niente di calcio. 

Scusa amore mio, non sanno quel che fanno...


----------



## Serginho (5 Novembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> dhorasoo non era poi tanto scarso comunque



Dhorasoo, Vogel, Brocchi e Chamot non era poi dei bidoni, erano delle discrete riserve. Poi se anche le riserve devono essere bidoni non lo so


----------



## Albijol (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> permettetemi ma questo topic ha poco senso..se andiamo a vedere i bidoni presi da inter e juventus,i numeri saranno gli stessi o superiori...galliani può essere criticato per il suo operato dal 2007 in poi ma per il resto bisogna solo sciacquarsi la bocca quando si parla di lui



Galliani in campionato altro che solo dal 2007 che va criticato....TRE MISERI SCUDETTI IN DICIOTTO ANNI, una vergogna indicibile, penso che CHIUNQUE AVREBBE FATTO MEGLIO del geometra, e i soldi sono venuti a mancare solo dall'anno scorso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> permettetemi ma questo topic ha poco senso..se andiamo a vedere i bidoni presi da inter e juventus,i numeri saranno gli stessi o superiori...galliani può essere criticato per il suo operato dal 2007 in poi ma per il resto bisogna solo sciacquarsi la bocca quando si parla di lui



di bidoni presi dall'inter non ne parliamo che è meglio


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Galliani in campionato altro che solo dal 2007 che va criticato....TRE MISERI SCUDETTI IN DICIOTTO ANNI, una vergogna indicibile, penso che CHIUNQUE AVREBBE FATTO MEGLIO del geometra, e i soldi sono venuti a mancare solo dall'anno scorso.



se vabbè buonanotte..se ci mettiamo anche a discutere le vittorie del milan di berlusconi e galliani stiamo freschi..il problema è che a voi fa male non vincere più nulla e accusate tutto e tutti di ciò,anche portando argomentazioni al limite del ridicolo...per dire,ricordo dei discorsi fatti lo scorso anno dai detrattori di allegri(gli stessi che ora si vantano di "averci visto lungo lo scorso anno") che non stavano nè in cielo nè in terra...lo stesso ora accade con galliani,accusato di tutti i mali del milan addirittura dagli anni 90 ad oggi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se vabbè buonanotte..se ci mettiamo anche a discutere le vittorie del milan di berlusconi e galliani stiamo freschi..il problema è che a voi fa male non vincere più nulla e accusate tutto e tutti di ciò,anche portando argomentazioni al limite del ridicolo...per dire,ricordo dei discorsi fatti lo scorso anno dai detrattori di allegri(gli stessi che ora si vantano di "averci visto lungo lo scorso anno") che non stavano nè in cielo nè in terra...lo stesso ora accade con galliani,accusato di tutti i mali del milan addirittura dagli anni 90 ad oggi



Galliani è l'anti-calcio suvviai. Ha vinto solo grazie a Berlusconi quando aveva voglia di spendere, è Berlusconi che è stato un vincente, Galliani non ha mai capito un'acca.
Si è contraddistinto solo per l'oscenita di Marsiglia nel 1991.


----------



## Albijol (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se vabbè buonanotte..se ci mettiamo anche a discutere le vittorie del milan di berlusconi e galliani stiamo freschi..



Se per te 3 scudetti in 18 anni sono un merito per Galliani che fino all'anno scorso ha avuto paccate di soldi da Berlusconi (lo dimostrano i bilanci tipo 69 milioni di perdite e zero tituli)....che devo dirti, io non posso mica entrare nella testa tua.


----------



## Pamparulez (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se vabbè buonanotte..se ci mettiamo anche a discutere le vittorie del milan di berlusconi e galliani stiamo freschi..il problema è che a voi fa male non vincere più nulla e accusate tutto e tutti di ciò,anche portando argomentazioni al limite del ridicolo...per dire,ricordo dei discorsi fatti lo scorso anno dai detrattori di allegri(gli stessi che ora si vantano di "averci visto lungo lo scorso anno") che non stavano nè in cielo nè in terra...lo stesso ora accade con galliani,accusato di tutti i mali del milan addirittura dagli anni 90 ad oggi


Concordo pienamente. siamo entrati in una fase di isterimo collettivo che forse solo gli interisti degli anni magici avevano raggiunto. La critica è utile quando costruttiva, adesso stanno iniziando a spuntare sempre più commenti ai limiti dell'incredibile. Questo topic ne è l'esempio lampante.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se per te 3 scudetti in 18 anni sono un merito per Galliani che fino all'anno scorso ha avuto paccate di soldi da Berlusconi (lo dimostrano i bilanci tipo 69 milioni di perdite e zero tituli)....che devo dirti, io non posso mica entrare nella testa tua.



ci fossero solo quei tre scudetti potrei anche essere d'accordo..ma forse c'è anche qualcos'altro...forse siamo la squadra più titolata al mondo..qualcuno dovrà pur averli vinti quei trofei...e con quest'affermazione non voglio di certo mettermi dalla parte di galliani e delle idiozie che spara da due anni a questa parte


----------



## Stex (5 Novembre 2013)

raducioiu futre


----------



## Stex (5 Novembre 2013)

graffiedi


----------



## mister51 (9 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché Antonioli no? Ad inizio anni 90 (mi sembra il 92 ma potrei sbagliare) in un derby fece una delle papere più grandiose della storia della serie A. Fu più i gol che subì che le partite che giocò (poco meno di una dozzina) e ricordo che all'epoca lo trovavo sempre nelle bustine delle figurine e buttava sempre la sua perché non lo sopportavo.
> 
> De Napoli arrivò al Milan per non pochi soldi. Ebbe qualche guaio fisico e giocò poco, ma in un paio di anni non riuscì mai a dimostrare di valere quanto pagato. Fu un bidone eccome.



era a fine carriera e venne come panchinaro.................sia pure di lusso.

Condivido le poche voci fuori dal coro:
TOPIC pretestuoso e preconcetto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Oggi la Gazzetta ha fatto un articolo coi bidoni e i campioni di Galliani in 27 anni. MilanWorld come sempre ci arriva prima


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Novembre 2013)

Zenoni, non ha giocato mai perché fu ceduto subito ai gobbi per Pippo ma fu comunque un gran bidone,


----------



## Djici (17 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Zenoni, non ha giocato mai perché fu ceduto subito ai gobbi per Pippo ma fu comunque un gran bidone,



benvenga qualsiasi bidone che ci permette di arrivare a uno come inzaghi.

se possiamo includere anche questo genere di operazione :
prendiamo moriero e andré cruz... ma per tenere contenta l'inter per lo sgabro lasciamo moriero ai cuigini...

moriero che in quel periodo sembrava essere lui il vero Fenomeno... e noi con l'erede di FRANCO BARESI... che faceva veramente schifo !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Novembre 2013)

Comunque queste liste sono simpatiche così per fare un gioco, ma non è che siccome la lista dei bidoni è doppia di quelli dei campioni allora l'operato di Galliani nel complesso è da considerare negativo. Il peso specifico (in positivo) che hanno avuto i campioni è assai maggiore del peso specifico (in negativo) che hanno avuto i bidoni. In sostanza: i soli Van Basten, Rijkaard, Gullit, Kakà, Inzaghi e Shevchenko valgono quanto una quarantina dei bidoni. 

Quando Galliani ad aprile saluterà la truppa, come mi auguro perché il suo ciclo è finito, da me riceverà solo ringraziamenti.


----------



## Djici (17 Novembre 2013)

qualcuno si ricorda di carlo teodorani


----------



## Albijol (17 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque queste liste sono simpatiche così per fare un gioco, ma non è che siccome la lista dei bidoni è doppia di quelli dei campioni allora l'operato di Galliani nel complesso è da considerare negativo. Il peso specifico (in positivo) che hanno avuto i campioni è assai maggiore del peso specifico (in negativo) che hanno avuto i bidoni. In sostanza: i soli Van Basten, Rijkaard, Gullit, Kakà, Inzaghi e Shevchenko valgono quanto una quarantina dei bidoni.
> 
> Quando Galliani ad aprile saluterà la truppa, come mi auguro perché il suo ciclo è finito, da me riceverà solo ringraziamenti.



Diciamo pure le cose come stanno in realtà però, fino alla metà degli anni novanta (periodo dove si concentrano la maggioranza delle nostre vittorie) era Berlusconi a occuparsi IN PRIMA PERSONA DEL MERCATO, era lui o Sacchi o Capello a scegliere i giocatori da comprare. Il ruolo di Galliani era altamente ridimensionato, NON VANNO ATTRIBUITI A LUI i meriti di quegli acquisti. Poi dopo l'ingresso in politica di Silvio le cose cambiarono, il Gallo acquisì a poco a poco un ruolo sempre maggiore, quasi assoluto. E arrivarono 3 scudetti in quasi 20 anni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno forse non ricorda che i campioni arrivati negli anni 90' è tutta roba di Berlusconi.


----------



## iceman. (17 Novembre 2013)

Burdisso potrebbe essere aggiunto a breve


----------



## Djici (17 Novembre 2013)

vogel no, dai.

ma per voi esistono solo i fenomeni o i bidoni... in mezzo nulla ?


----------



## 2515 (19 Novembre 2013)

E poi Rijkaard è più un merito di Van Basten, disse lui al berlusca e a galliani di prenderlo assolutamente.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (20 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E poi Rijkaard è più un merito di Van Basten, disse lui al berlusca e a galliani di prenderlo assolutamente.



Io ricordo che fu Sacchi a volerlo a tutti costi, mentre B. si era invaghito di Borghi


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

si possono agiungere : Montolivo , Bertolacci , L.Adriano


----------



## 7vinte (4 Settembre 2017)

Gullit 
Van Basten 
Rijkaard 
Shevchenko 
Inzaghi 
Kaka 
Ibrahimovic 
Ronaldinho 
Seedorf 
Pirlo 
Cafu 
Serginho 

Non per difendere Galliani, ma anche questi vanno ricordati


----------



## Love (4 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gullit
> Van Basten
> Rijkaard
> Shevchenko
> ...



io di galliani mi lamento degli ultimi anni quando ha lavorato in malafede o cmq pensando ai suoi affaracci...nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa che è cosi.


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gullit
> Van Basten
> Rijkaard
> Shevchenko
> ...



con tutto il rispeto per Ronaldinho che ho amato come giocatore non c`entra niente con la tua lista.quelli hanno vinto tutto con il Milan ...Ronaldinho no...


----------



## sballotello (4 Settembre 2017)

che senso ha tirare fuori questo tizio?


----------



## Giangy (4 Settembre 2017)

Amelia, Albertazzi, Silvestre, Bocchetti, Constant, Emanuelson, l'inutile Poli, Cerci, Destro


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Amelia, Albertazzi, Silvestre, Bocchetti, Constant, Emanuelson, l'inutile Poli, Cerci, Destro



Albertazzi era nostro, poi l'abbiamo dato all hellas e sembrava un fenomeno..
Silvestre non era malaccio, cosi come bocchetti. servivano solo per fare numero
Urby all'ajax era un fenomeno, me lo ricordo ancora. Da noi ha reso al di sotto delle aspettative ma la sua duttilità ci è staà utile spesso


----------



## sacchino (4 Settembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> io di galliani mi lamento degli ultimi anni quando ha lavorato in malafede o cmq pensando ai suoi affaracci...nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa che è cosi.



idem 

aggiungo che tutti questi procuratori le mezze le spartisono con lui e quelli come lui

che sono tanti


----------



## Giangy (4 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Albertazzi era nostro, poi l'abbiamo dato all hellas e sembrava un fenomeno..
> Silvestre non era malaccio, cosi come bocchetti. servivano solo per fare numero
> Urby all'ajax era un fenomeno, me lo ricordo ancora. Da noi ha reso al di sotto delle aspettative ma la sua duttilità ci è staà utile spesso


Si Albertazzi era nostro ma un cesso catastrofico. Per quanto riguarda Emanuelson hai ragione, all'Ajax non era male così come i primi anni di Milan, poi il buio totale, forse anche perché giocava terzino sinistro ruolo non suo.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si Albertazzi era nostro ma un cesso catastrofico. Per quanto riguarda Emanuelson hai ragione, all'Ajax non era male così come i primi anni di Milan, poi il buio totale, forse anche perché giocava terzino sinistro ruolo non suo.



All'ajax era una bestia.. forse perchè aveva i capelli lunghi


----------



## Giangy (4 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> All'ajax era una bestia.. forse perchè aveva i capelli lunghi



Si sì ricordo sembrava molto Davids e Sanches con i capelli lunghi. Comunque era meglio lui di quella pippa di Constant e De Sciglio, secondo me gli ultimi due anni di Milan giocava male e non sempre per colpa del suo non ruolo.


----------



## Maximo (4 Settembre 2017)

J. Cesar
R. Ely
I primi che mi sono venuti in mente non nella lista:
Comandini
Gabriel
Vergara
Blonqvist
Guglielminpietro


----------

